# The BMW Concept 1 Series tii



## n3rd (May 17, 2006)

I'm in love.
Oh how I cannot wait to finish medical school and payback my HUGE debt


----------



## Ragnarok (Jan 11, 2006)

An awesome car, to be sure, but light? According to the November Automobile Magazine, the 135i weighs about 3,370 lbs. This is *not light*. Unless this Tii version drops a good 500 lbs somehow, it is *NOT LIGHT*. Sorry, Charlie.


----------



## jvcajita (Oct 20, 2006)

this would be a great commuter car =)...


----------



## LBV (Jun 19, 2005)

... good be a preview of an M1??


----------



## Andycapps (Aug 25, 2006)

Very Sweet ass acar!! But of course BMW will de-tune it so it wont be faster than the m3 or 335.


----------



## surewin (Jan 9, 2004)

Actually, they're not detuning the 135i at all. The 135i coupe is still going be pushing 300 hp w/ 300 lb-ft torque. The brochure on bmwusa.com says that the 135i coupe is 3,373 lbs. That might not seem light, but keep in mind that the E92 M3 coupe is 3,650 lbs, the E46 M3 is 3,523 lbs, and the E92 335i coupe is 3,571 lbs.

Car and Driver clocks the 0-60 mph for the 335i coupe as 4.9 sec, while BMW's conservative time is 5.3 sec. BMW's conservative 0-60 mph time for the 135i is 5.1 sec (watch ***8220;Performance Engineer***8221; under videos in the Media Gallery for the 135i at bmwusa.com). Since Car and Driver clocks the 0-60 mph on the 335i coupe 0.4 sec faster than what BMW claims, they can potentially clock the 0-60 time of the 135i at 4.7 sec. Being 198 lbs lighter than the 335i coupe, I'm sure it can achieve that time, making the 0-60 mph time comparable to the E46 M3.

In addition to being much lighter than the 335i, it also carries better brakes (6-piston calipers), so this monster will spank the 335i on the track. I'm sure BMW won't make an M1 since it will disrupt the sales for the E92 M3.

My bro is going to order an AW 135i w/ red leather, so I can't wait.


----------



## boken_e39_530i (Aug 21, 2007)

what is the price tag on one of these m3 killers?


----------



## carland (Oct 6, 2005)

I don't know if this is old news, but I followed one in Ventura County (CA) last night. I was travelling from Camarillo to LA County on the 23/118. It had CA dealer plates, was all black and "camoflouged" with 200mph tape: trunk, rear window, roof, tail lights, head lights, etc. I got a good look and it was definitely the new 1tii. The rear profile and nose are very distinct. Nice looking car (despite the tape)!


----------

